# Cape Henry Light



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Went out this morning, maybe about a 1000 yds off the Cape Henry Light oceanside. Trolling a mojo Big white shad combo, a stretch bunker color, and a big bucktail with white long split tail. The mojo was the lure of choice as the first fish was a 38 incher. The bucktail produced a 34 incher bay side off the Light and the mojo finished it with 2 more fish in the bay both over 30 inches. What a nice morning on the water, overcast, smooth water and big healthy ROCKFISH!! It was great. Tight Lines Yall!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nice catch poleant!..seems the big boys are up on other side of bridge and oceanside.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

sounds like your up on your game gud fish very gud fish


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll post the pictures if I can figure it out when I get them. Mom has got em and she needs to finish the roll. I'm not good with the puter but will give it a whirl.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report.


----------



## rigger dave (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice job on the big boys. I haven't done any trolling yet maybe early next week if the weather permits (kind of picky about that...19' center console). Had real good luck around the first last week with top water plugs. What a blast.

Dave


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Just wondering what depth, were you fishing in the channel? I'm just getting into the boat fishing thing and would like to get on some bigger fish, of coarse! I've only used stretch 25's with moderate success. What are mojo's anyway? Thanx for any feedback you can give me.


----------



## rigger dave (Oct 4, 2001)

A mojo is a large lure/weight anywhere from 16 oz and up ( I have a couple that are 24). Used like a downrigger weight to get a lure down deep but usually has a hook. Mine all have 9 inch shad bodies on them. You'd be suprised at how small a striper will try to swallow one of these things.

Dave


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Wilson the ones we were using had a chartruese skirt. Like a monster bucktail with the shad body hooked on. This one in paticular had the led painted and molded like a fish head then with the skirt and body on, it looks incredible when you put it in the water. DEADLY!!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*try this, too*

When your pulling a Mojo, try running it on a 3-way with a trailer bait of some type. Our favorite for the BIG boys is the TOMIC, but many will work well. We usually run a leader of 8-10 yards from the 3-way to the trailing bait. Also, I wouldn't bother running anything less than 60lbs line and 80-100lbs. leader for these set-up's... it will become very clear why after the 1st double of 35lbs.+ fish. It's like dredging at that point........ and oh what FUN!!! Good Luck when you go and Fish On


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanx for the feedback guys, I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow after turkey day. I'll let y'all know how I do. Later


----------

